# Queere Figuren in Games: zwischen Anbiederung und Repräsentation - Interview



## Khaddel (9. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Queere Figuren in Games: zwischen Anbiederung und Repräsentation - Interview* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Queere Figuren in Games: zwischen Anbiederung und Repräsentation - Interview*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## MarcHammel (9. Oktober 2022)

> [...]doch die Opposition hat dennoch einen Punkt richtig erkannt: Diese Charaktere sind oft nicht sonderlich authentisch. Ein queerer Charakter hakt oftmals nur verschiedene Punkte auf einer Liste ab, damit das Studio dahinter als besonders fortschrittlich gilt.


Genau das ist (für mich) der Knackpunkt. Zwar gibt es natürlich einige sehr lautstarke Stimmen, die dem ganzen mit Ablehnung per se und sogar mit Hohn und Spott begegnen, aber ich denke, dass die wenigsten grundlegend etwas gegen Diversity haben.

Es wird ja nicht nur auf Authentizität gepfiffen, sondern auch auf Logik oder darauf, den Figuren und deren Hintergründe Raum zu geben. Beispiele gefällig?

*The Last of Us Part 2:* Lev bekommt zwar als Figur und als Abbys Sidekick genug Screentime. Aber sein Dasein als Transgender witrd nur angedeutet. Wie es sich als Transgender in so einer Welt lebt, wie es in seinem Inneren aussieht, etc. wird überhaupt nicht thematisiert. Seine Story wäre größtenteils die gleiche, wenn er kein Transgender wäre. Gutes Beispiel für bloße Anbiederung, nach dem Motto "Seht her, wir sind fortschrittlich!" Es hat überhaupt keine Bedeutung und das ist schade.

*Horizon: Forbidden West:* Wie kann man eigentlich in einem einzigen Spiel so viele diverse Charaktere einbauen und gleichzeitig so viele Klischees und Stereotype darstellen? Zwei schwarze Charaktere in der Truppe und einer von denen stirbt als erstes der Gruppe. Ja, dieses Klischee "Der Schwarze stirbt zuerst" gibt es und wird hier erfüllt. Dann hätten wir noch den grummeligen, aber gutherzigen Krieger. Die lesbische, zerstreute und neugierige Wissenschaftlerin. In einer Nebenquests gibt es einen Transsexuellen (nicht zu Verwechseln mit Transgender), dessen Dasein auch nicht weiter thematisiert wird. Und Aloy ist scheinbar asexuell oder zumindest schlicht nicht an Romanzen interessiert und auch sie erfüllt das Klischee der Hauptfigur, die alles allein machen und niemanden mit hinein ziehen will ("Ich bin die einzige, die das kann!"), bis sie endlich erkennt, dass Hilfe ja doch ganz cool ist. Usw. usw.

*Herr der Ringe: Die Ringe der Macht: *Als Kenner der Bücher schlägt man sowieso die Hände über den Kopf zusammen. Aber hier wird auf Logik völlig gepfiffen. Warum ist z.B. Miriel schwarz, ihr Vater Tar-Palantir und ihr Cousin Ar-Pharazôn aber nicht? Die entstammen ja nun alle einem Stammbaum und adoptiert wurde Miriel ja nicht.

Positive Beispiele für Diversity dagegen gibt es natürlich auch genug und die sind teilweise Jahrzehnte alt. Und auch neuere Produktionen sind teilweise auch hinsichtlich Diversity gut umgesetzt, bzw. passt es dort einfach hinein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> *The Last of Us Part 2:* Lev bekommt zwar als Figur und als Abbys Sidekick genug Screentime. Aber sein Dasein als Transgender witrd nur angedeutet. Wie es sich als Transgender in so einer Welt lebt, wie es in seinem Inneren aussieht, etc. wird überhaupt nicht thematisiert. Seine Story wäre größtenteils die gleiche, wenn er kein Transgender wäre. Gutes Beispiel für bloße Anbiederung, nach dem Motto "Seht her, wir sind fortschrittlich!" Es hat überhaupt keine Bedeutung und das ist schade.



Das sehe ich genau andersherum.
Gerade, dass es nicht an die große Glocke gehangen wird, ist die richtige Form der Integration. Warum muss von einem Transgender-Charakter die Gefühle erforscht werden, warum muss ausgerechnet da beleuchtet werden, wie es für ihn ist in dieser Welt? Es würde auch nie jemand verlangen, dass es große Erklärungen zu einem Hetero-Charakter gibt. So lange Queer nicht gleichberechtigt mit Hetero behandelt wird, ist die Integration gescheitert.

Zumal es völliger Quatsch ist, dass seine Story größtenteils die gleiche wäre. Sein Dasein als Transgender ist ja die Ursache für alles, was Lev und Yara widerfährt. Nimmt man das weg, würde ihre Geschichte gar nicht passieren.


----------



## MarcHammel (9. Oktober 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Das sehe ich genau andersherum.
> Gerade, dass es nicht an die große Glocke gehangen wird, ist die richtige Form der Integration. Warum muss von einem Transgender-Charakter die Gefühle erforscht werden, warum muss ausgerechnet da beleuchtet werden, wie es für ihn ist in dieser Welt? Es würde auch nie jemand verlangen, dass es große Erklärungen zu einem Hetero-Charakter gibt. So lange Queer nicht gleichberechtigt mit Hetero behandelt wird, ist die Integration gescheitert.


1. Verständnis. Transgender sind nun mal keine Gruppe, die es zuhauf an jeder Ecke gibt. Transgender nehmen einen geringsten Prozentsatz in der Bevölkerung ein. Viele - oder die meisten -  Menschen wissen gar nicht, wie sich Transgender fühlen, wie sich das äußert, was sie für Belastungen und Probleme mit sich tragen. Es ist nun mal Fakt, dass bei den meisten das Verständnis fehlt. Selbst ein fiktives Setting, wie es The Last of Us bietet, böte sich dafür gut an.

2. The Last of Us Part 2 spielt in einem Setting, in dem Überleben Priorität hat. Natürlich bedeutet das auch, den Fortbestand der Menschheit zu sichern. Fortpflanzung und so. Dazu kommt, dass Levs Gruppe stark religiös ist (das sind Fanatiker), die auch noch einigen krassen Scheiß machen. Das ist eine Welt, die noch extremer als die unsere ist. Genau deswegen klappt es nicht, das einfach nur hin zu stellen und sagen "Jo, er ist Transgender. Nehmt es hin".

Die Beleuchtung der Gefühlswelt, bzw. der Lebenssituation eines Transgenders, in diesem Fall Lev, hat nichts mit fehlender Gleichberechtigung zu tun, sondern mit Verständnis erzeugen. Siehe oben. Und damit Gleichberechtigung funktionieren kann, muss auch erstmal Verständnis her.

Gleichberechtigung funktioniert nicht, indem einfach irgendwelche Randgruppen quasi kommentarlos in ein Medium rein wirft. Gleichberechtigung funktioniert nur dann, wenn alle sich auf Augenhöhe treffen und Verständnis füreinander aufbringen. Erst dann kann Akzeptanz und somit Gleichberechtigung erfolgen.

Oder ist es in deinen Augen falsch, sich zu fragen, wie Lev das alles für sich selbst und innerlich erlebt? Oder wenn ein NPC meint, er trägt nun Frauenkleider und man sich fragt, wie er diese Situation erlebt?

Bei Frauen und auch bei PoC wird häufiger gefordert, dass man sich mehr mit deren Situation befassen sollte, um Verständnis zu erlangen. Deswegen diskutiert man ja die Themen Sexismus und Rassismus. Deswegen werden auch öfter Themen in Sozialen Medien thematisiert, die auch mal nur Frauen betreffen (Menstruation). Es werden strukturelle Probleme diskutiert. Aufklärung halt.

Wieso soll das bei Transgendern anders sein? Warum soll es falsch sein, das Medium Spiele davon zu nutzen, für mehr Aufklärung und Verständnis zu sorgen?

Abgesehen davon wird die Gefühlswelt heterosexueller Figuren durchaus aufgezeigt. Oft genug. Du nimmst es vielleicht nur nicht entsprechend wahr, weil's halt einfach alltäglich ist. Und eben weil es alltäglich ist und die allermeisten Menschen dieser Welt wissen, wie es ist, heterosexuell zu sein, besteht auch kein Grund für Repräsentation, wie man sie von Transgendern oder anderen Randgruppen erwartet. Aufgeklärt wird aber auch hier. Zu sagen, dass es bei Heterosexuellen Menschen keine Erklärungen gibt, ist also de facto falsch.

Wenn dieses Verständnis dann auch in der Gesellschaft angekommen ist, kann man auch sagen "Ja, hier ist ein Transgender. Nehmt es hin." Weil's dann einfach in den Köpfen drin ist.


Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Zumal es völliger Quatsch ist, dass seine Story größtenteils die gleiche wäre. Sein Dasein als Transgender ist ja die Ursache für alles, was Lev und Yara widerfährt. Nimmt man das weg, würde ihre Geschichte gar nicht passieren.


Nicht? Ersetze Transgender durch irgendwas anderes, was seiner tiefgläubigen Mutter und dem Rest seiner Sippe gegen den Strich geht. Das kann alles mögliche sein, da auch das nicht näher beleuchtet wird. Und schon hat man dennoch den größtenteils gleichen Ablauf. Lev rennt mit seiner Schwester weg. Wird gejagt. Am Ende gibt's richtig miesen und brutalen Zoff mit seiner Mutter. Das sind die wesentlichen Punkte seines Hergangs. Ganz simpel deswegen, weil seine Hintergründe unzureichend beleuchtet werden. Dieser Junge hat im Spiel nur zwei Funktionen: Repräsentation und der kleine Engel auf Abbys Schulter sein, der ihr sagt, dass dies und jenes nicht gut ist.


----------



## xaan (9. Oktober 2022)

> [...]doch die Opposition hat dennoch einen Punkt richtig erkannt: Diese Charaktere sind oft nicht sonderlich authentisch. Ein queerer Charakter hakt oftmals nur verschiedene Punkte auf einer Liste ab, damit das Studio dahinter als besonders fortschrittlich gilt.



Das ist absolut korrekt.
Allerdings sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen, dass auf cis-hetero-Charaktere in der Regel genau das Gleiche zutrifft. Ob nun Sam Fisher, Lara Croft, Soap McTavish, Ezio oder sogar Mario, Zelda, Link und Bowser: sie alle wurden bewusst erschaffen um bestimmte Eigenschaften zu verkörpern - also auf einer Liste abzuhaken - mit denen die Entwickler denken, bei der Zielgruppe besser ankommen zu können.

Das Problem ist also nicht, dass das überhaupt passiert, sondern die doppelten Standards, die angelegt werden um es wahlweise zu kritisieren oder zu igorieren, abhängig davon ob man an den gezeigten Eigenschaften Anstoß nimmt.  Unterm Strich geht es dann doch nur um den Geschmack des Betrachters, der diesen Fakt aber entweder verbergen möchte oder sich dessen gar nicht selbst bewusst ist.


----------



## Loosa (9. Oktober 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Das ist absolut korrekt.
> Allerdings sollte man nicht außer Acht lassen, dass auf cis-hetero-Charaktere in der Regel genau das Gleiche zutrifft. Ob nun Sam Fisher, Lara Croft, Soap McTavish, Ezio oder sogar Mario, Zelda, Link und Bowser: sie alle wurden bewusst erschaffen um bestimmte Eigenschaften zu verkörpern - also auf einer Liste abzuhaken - mit denen die Entwickler denken, bei der Zielgruppe besser ankommen zu können.


Ein absolut berechtigter Einspruch, denn die Objektifizierung findet bei beiden Seiten gleichermaßen statt.
Ich möchte aber einwerfen, das jeweils mit völlig unterschiedlicher Qualität. Stereotyp Muskelprotz, ok, vielleicht ohne Hirn. Aber etwas womit sich ein Jungspund immer identifizieren kann. Immer und automatisch Held.

Übersexualisierte Frauen? Was ist da die Orientation? Sei ein begehrenswertes Objekt das gerettet werden will, und bitte Barbie-Figur?

Dieselben Mechaniken. Im Ergebnis sehe ich aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied.


----------



## Cortex79 (9. Oktober 2022)

Nach internationalen Studien und Daten aus Deutschland sind 0,33 bis 0,7 % der Bevölkerung transsexuell. Warum soll sich also 99,3% der Bevölkerung derart intensiv mit deren Erlebniswelt auseinandersetzen bzw. führt dies in der Endkonsequenz nicht zu einer Übersensibilisierung und überbordenden Moralismus? Einer englischen Studie zufolge wird der Anteil von Minderheiten in der Bevölkerung im Schnitt 4-5 mal so hoch eingeschätzt wie er tatsächlich ist. Die Fokussierung unserer Gesellschaft auf Minderheiten resultiert doch nicht automatisch in Verständnis und Toleranz. Im Gegenteil, nicht selten wird das Thema als überreizt empfunden, und verursacht Verunsicherung oder im schlimmsten Fall Ablehnung, weil die mediale Darstellung kaum noch mit einem Alltagsempfinden vereinbar ist.

Ich halte es für wichtig, dass kein Mensch aufgrund seiner Lebensweise, Religion oder sexuellen Identität diskriminiert wird oder anderweitig Nachteile erfährt. Ich bin mir aber ganz insgesamt nicht mehr sicher, ob die gesamte Dynamik um die Themen Gender, Sexualität und dem allgegenwärtigen, teils verkrampften Bestreben nach Diversität nicht bereits über einen gewissen neuralgischen Punkt gekippt ist, der dem Thema keine konstruktive Entwicklung mehr zuführt. Für mich zumindest wäre bei diesen Themen eine Rationalisierung dringend erforderlich und absolut wünschenswert.


----------



## xaan (9. Oktober 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ein absolut berechtigter Einspruch, denn die Objektifizierung findet bei beiden Seiten gleichermaßen statt.
> Ich möchte aber einwerfen, das jeweils mit völlig unterschiedlicher Qualität. Stereotyp Muskelprotz, ok, vielleicht ohne Hirn. Aber etwas womit sich ein Jungspund immer identifizieren kann. Immer und automatisch Held.
> 
> Übersexualisierte Frauen? Was ist da die Orientation? Sei ein begehrenswertes Objekt das gerettet werden will, und bitte Barbie-Figur?
> ...



Ich denke das ist schon viel zu kompliziert gedacht. Der oben zitierte Ausschnitt zielt ja auf die Intention der Entwickler ab. Ganz so als sei es ein Problem wenn Entwickler Charaktereigenschaften gezielt so zuweisen, dass eine bestimmte Zielgruppe dadurch angesprochen wird.

Das aber ist immer der Fall. Egal um welche Eigenschaften es geht.

Klar ist die konkrete Ausgestaltung völlig unterschiedlich wenn die Zielgruppe jegendlich und männlich ist als wenn sie Ü30 und durchmischt ist. Aber die Intention ist ja die selbe: Anbiederung bei der Zielgruppe. Die Anbiederung als Solche kann als kein Aufhänger für Kritik sein.


----------



## Loosa (9. Oktober 2022)

Cortex79 schrieb:


> Warum soll sich also 99,3% der Bevölkerung derart intensiv mit deren Erlebniswelt auseinandersetzen


Wie auch immer die Zahl aussieht, es geht nicht um die Mehrheit der Gesellschaft. Es geht nicht um dich oder mich. Warum muss man sich bei sowas überhaupt angesprochen fühlen, und kann bloßes Vorhandensein, auch in Spielen, nicht einfach akzeptieren?



Cortex79 schrieb:


> Ich halte es für wichtig, dass kein Mensch aufgrund seiner Lebensweise, Religion oder sexuellen Identität diskriminiert wird oder *anderweitig Nachteile* erfährt.


Dadurch, dass Minderheiten in der Öffentlichkeit nicht (oder als Stereotype) gezeigt werden, erfahren sie ganz reale Nachteile.
Für sich selbst, weil sie in den Medien keinerlei Identifikationsfigur haben. Und für die Gesellschaft, weil sie nichts über diesen Teil von sich erfährt.


----------



## Loosa (9. Oktober 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist schon viel zu kompliziert gedacht. Entscheidend ist die Intention der Entwickler. Und die ist fast immer: eine positive Reaktion bei der Zielgruppe. Alles Weitere sind Details der Umsetzung. Natürlich sieht die kontrete Ausgestaltung anders aus wenn die Zielgruppe zumeist jugendlich und männlich ist als wenn sie über 30 und durchmischt ist. Aber die Intention dahinter, die bleibt gleich.


Da widerspreche ich nicht. Aber das Ergebnis ist für mich sehr unterschiedlich. Held vs. Püppchen.
Eher selten, dass angezielter Held ein Püppchen sein will. Aber vielleicht will auch nicht angezielte Person mal ein Held sein? 

Bei meinem letzten Projekt hatte unser Starter-Outfit die Farben der Fahne für nicht-binäre Personen. Das hatte ich nicht mal als solche registriert. Kannte sie nicht, nette Klamotten. Gelb-Weiß-Lila für den Pulli, Schwarz für die Hose.

Nach dem ersten Trailer gab es aber massig Reaktionen, von Leuten die es erkannten. Sich angesprochen fühlten und dankbar waren repräsentiert zu werden. 
(als Startklamotten wird _jeder_ gezwungen sie zu tragen. Ich hab noch keine Beschwerden gesehen. )


----------



## xaan (9. Oktober 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da widerspreche ich nicht. Aber das Ergebnis ist für mich sehr unterschiedlich. Held vs. Püppchen.
> Eher selten, dass angezielter Held ein Püppchen sein will. Aber vielleicht will auch nicht angezielte Person mal ein Held sein?



Es kann ja jeder Entwickler für sich entscheiden, welche Zielgruppen er alle mit inkludieren möchte und die konkrete Ausgestaltung entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## Jakkelien (9. Oktober 2022)

Mich nervt einfach nur, dass wir eine gigantische Debatte für so einen winzigen Personenkreis machen.
Aus der Mücke wird ein... Wal und plötzlich glaubt alle Welt sich für Diversität stark zu machen, ansonsten sei man schließlich dagegen.
Die Problematik wird derartig überhöht, dass sie ins Lächerliche abdriftet und im Endeffekt Antipathie erzeugt, statt Verständnis.


----------



## Loosa (9. Oktober 2022)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Mich nervt einfach nur, dass wir eine gigantische Debatte für so einen winzigen Personenkreis machen.


Dieser Personenkreis wurde verfolgt, verhaftet, ermordet. In neuerer Vergangenheit immer noch stigmatisiert und als abnorm gesehen. Weil sie sind, wie sie sind.

Quer durchs Tierreich sind etwa 10% Homosexualität relativ konstant? Queere Menschen gibt es weniger... aber es gibt sie. Und sie haben ein Recht zu existieren. Einfach akzeptiert zu werden.

Es ist richtig und wichtig, auch diese Mitmenschen darzustellen.
Daraus einen Angriff auf das Abendland zu machen, und die ganze Thematik überhaupt erst aufzuheizen, verstehe ich einfach nicht.
Ist das nicht das eigentliche Problem? Leute, die Feindbilder generieren, wo es eigentlich keine geben sollte.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (9. Oktober 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ist das nicht das eigentliche Problem? Leute, die Feindbilder generieren, wo es eigentlich keine geben sollte.


Stimme ich zu. Nur ist es so dass die meisten die sowas fordern sich selbst nicht daran halten.
Sieht man ja schon an deinem "Angriff auf das Abendland" Spruch dass du Kritik direkt in eine bestimmte Ecke schieben willst. 

Ich habe bis jetzt keinen Film, keine Serie gesehen und auch kein Spiel gespielt wo mir sowas negativ aufgefallen ist. Und mir konnte bisher auch niemand Beispiele nennen wo man es mit dieser "wokness" übertreibt. Von diesem blödsinn dass man klassische weiße Figuren plötzlich mit schwarzen Schauspielern besetzt mal abgesehen.
Aber allein dass man dieses ganze Thema so sehr in den vordergrund rückt als ob es keine anderen Probleme gibt empfinde ich (und sicher viele andere)  als ultra nervig.


----------



## Nevrion (9. Oktober 2022)

> Dumbledore ist homosexuell, Arielle wird von einer schwarzen Schauspielerin verkörpert, und der Doctor in Doctor Who wird nach Jahrzehnten von einer Frau gespielt. "Das ist doch forced diversity!" erklingt es aus der hintersten Reihe. Jegliche Abweichung von einem vermeintlichen Standard - weiß, heterosexuell, und im besten Fall noch männlich - wird von vielen Personen grundlegend als schlecht wahrgenommen. Dass dieser vermeintliche Standard jedoch nicht auf Fakten begründet ist, wird oft vergessen. Beispielsweise kämpfen Frauen im medizinischen Bereich immer noch damit, von Ärzten wahrgenommen zu werden. Hier wurden Frauen nämlich meist nur als Abweichung vom Mann wahrgenommen, weswegen Diagnosen und Behandlungen oft völlig unzureichend ausfallen.


Eine sehr verstörende Einleitung, bei der ich mich fast fragen muss, ob wir in verschiedenen Realitäten leben.
1. Es ist nicht die hinterste Reihe, die sich über "forced diversity" beschwert. Diese Art von Framing gehört in so einen Artikel auch gar nicht hinein, weil man Kritik nicht pauschal damit abtun sollte, dass man "von gestern" ist oder so.
2. Der vermeintliche Standard existiert nicht. Ich erwarte allerdings in einer Erzählung, die in Japan spielt, vorwiegend Asiaten, bei einer Erzählung die auf Herr der Ringe aufbaut, keine dunkelhäutigen Elben und im Fall von Arielle ist es natürlich auch nur zu verständlich, wenn man sich an die Hautfarbe der Dame in der Vorlage hält. Was wäre hier wohl los, wenn Martin Luther King von einem Weißen gespielt werden würde oder Winston (Ghostbusters) von einem Asiaten?
3. Auch für das Geschlecht existiert kein Standard. Eine Lara Croft kann genauso gut funktionieren wie ein Indiana Jones, eine Ellen Ripley genauso gut wie ein "Dutch" Schäfer. Was dagegen nicht funktioniert ist wenn man aus einer Frau eine Mary Sue macht, die alles kann und jeder mag, wie in Star Wars Episode 7-9 geschehen.
4. "Vermeintlicher Standard ist nicht auf Fakten begründet" ist ein Märchen, dass sich der Autor des Artikels gerade herbei gezaubert hat, wohl um Kritiker als unverbesserliche Nörgler darzustellen anstatt auf Kritik einzugehen.
5. Ich weiß nicht wo man dem Autor das beigebracht hat, aber Frauen werden in der Medizin genauso ernst genommen und behandelt wie Männer. Sie gelten nicht als Abweichung. Dieser Mythos, das Medikamente nur an Männern getestet werden, bevor sie auf den Markt kommen, lässt sich bereits  mit einer 5-minütigen Google-Suche als falsch entlarven.

Ich gönne zwar jedem seine Meinung, aber mit Unwissenheit sollte man keinen Artikel einleiten.

So, zum eigentlichen Thema. Ich hab damals "Tell Me Why" gespielt, nicht weil ich unbedingt wissen wollte, wie es ist, ein Transgender zu sein, sondern weil mich die Geschichte als Ganzes und die Charaktere darin interessiert haben. Es ist nicht verkehrt solche Themen aufzuzeigen, aber das große Problem ist doch, dass Entwickler und Filmstudios mittlerweile dazu neigen, für alles eine Quote bereit zu halten.
Dadurch wirkt es aufdringlich, gerade zu missionarisch. Es gibt sicher kulturelle Strukturen auf der Erde, bei denen Schwule und Transgender quasi Menschen zweitere Klasse sind, das sogar unter Strafe stellen, aber das ist kein deutsches Problem, da die deutsche, wie europäische Kultur sehr liberal geprägt ist. Das da noch nicht alles perfekt ist, wie z.B. beim Thema Blutspende, mag sicher stimmen, aber hört doch mal auf die Gesellschaft in diesem Land immer in den Dreck zu ziehen und sie als Schwulen-Hasser oder Transfeindlich hinzustellen. Wäre letzteres mittlerweile nicht so so einer Art Modeerscheinung verkommen, würde auch da sicher noch ein viel höheres Maß an Toleranz existieren.

Fazit: Ich finds gut, wenn man Themen wie Sexualität in verschiedenen Unterhaltungsmedien aufgreift, so lange es nicht erzwungen ist. Es muss auch mal möglich sein, dass eine Piratenmannschaft ausschließlich aus weißen, heterosexuellen Männern besteht, wenn das historischer Kontext ist.


----------



## Citizenpete (9. Oktober 2022)

Früher war mir die sexuelle Orientierung einer Person vollkommen egal, doch die Nomenklatura hat es geschafft, dass ich nur noch genervt von dem Thema bin.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Oktober 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> im Fall von Arielle ist es natürlich auch nur zu verständlich, wenn man sich an die Hautfarbe der Dame in der Vorlage hält.



Welche Vorlage meinst du? Den Disney Zeichentrick? Der ist schon eine extreme Verfälschung des eigentlichen Originals, einem Märchen von Hand Christian Anderson, das eigentlich ziemlich düster und wenig Kindgerecht ist.
Hab noch nie jemand sich aufregen hören, dass Disney so sehr von der originalen Erzählung abweicht. Aber bei der Hautfarbe ist Abweichung plötzlich ein riesiges Problem.
Hier mit "Treue zum 'Original'" zu argumentieren, ist schlicht lächerlich.


----------



## MarcHammel (9. Oktober 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher kulturelle Strukturen auf der Erde, bei denen Schwule und Transgender quasi Menschen zweitere Klasse sind, das sogar unter Strafe stellen,


Kleiner Fun Fact: Homo-Ehe ist erst seit ein paar Jährchen in DE erlaubt. So progressiv sind wir hier in DE dies bezüglich noch nicht.


Nevrion schrieb:


> aber das ist kein deutsches Problem, da die deutsche, wie europäische Kultur sehr liberal geprägt ist.


Siehe oben. Rechtlich sind wir auf einem guten Weg und gesellschaftlich sicher auch, weil das Thema mehr Präsenz hat. Aber nach wie vor sind wir erst auf dem Weg, nicht aber am Ziel.


Nevrion schrieb:


> Das da noch nicht alles perfekt ist, wie z.B. beim Thema Blutspende, mag sicher stimmen, aber hört doch mal auf die Gesellschaft in diesem Land immer in den Dreck zu ziehen und sie als Schwulen-Hasser oder Transfeindlich hinzustellen.


Nur die wenigsten stellen die Gesellschaft als homo- oder transphob hin. Zumindest wird nicht behauptet, dass es böswillige Gründe hat. Es geht im Grunde nur darum, ein Bewusstsein zu schaffen. Aber dafür muss natürlich auch aufgeklärt und Verständnis geschaffen werden, natürlich auch gern spielerisch (siehe mein erster Kommentar).



Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Welche Vorlage meinst du? Den Disney Zeichentrick? Der ist schon eine extreme Verfälschung des eigentlichen Originals, einem Märchen von Hand Christian Anderson, das eigentlich ziemlich düster und wenig Kindgerecht ist.
> Hab noch nie jemand sich aufregen hören, dass Disney so sehr von der originalen Erzählung abweicht. Aber bei der Hautfarbe ist Abweichung plötzlich ein riesiges Problem.
> Hier mit "Treue zum 'Original'" zu argumentieren, ist schlicht lächerlich.


Dass mit Vorlage der Zeichentrickfilm gemeint ist, sollte eigentlich offensichtlich sein. Immerhin ist der Film ein Live Action-Remake des Zeichentrickfilms.


----------



## frogzeater (9. Oktober 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Dieser Personenkreis wurde verfolgt, verhaftet, ermordet. In neuerer Vergangenheit immer noch stigmatisiert und als abnorm gesehen. Weil sie sind, wie sie sind.
> 
> Quer durchs Tierreich sind etwa 10% Homosexualität relativ konstant? Queere Menschen gibt es weniger... aber es gibt sie. Und sie haben ein Recht zu existieren. Einfach akzeptiert zu werden.
> 
> ...


Man kann Akzeptanz und Toleranz nicht aufzwingen. Es wird IMMER Menschen geben die andere ausgrenzen,töten,diskriminieren weil sie sind wie sie sind. So sind Menschen nunmal. Ob es Reiche,Arbeitslose,Arme,Kranke,Ausländer,Einheimische,Linke,Rechte,Männer,Frauen,Weiße,Schwarze etc . sind. Sogut wie niemand ist frei davon.
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen,daß das ganze Aufgezwungene Im Bereich LGTBQ? in letzter Zeit noch mehr solcher Leute hervorbringen wird.
Persönlich bin ich ein sehr toleranter Mensch und jeder soll das tun was er möchte solange er keinem anderen schadet.
Fair.
Doch mir geht dieses ganze Gendern,LGBTQ oder wie man es auch nennt so sehr auf die Nerven,daß wenn ich es nur schon sehe fast einen Kotzreiz bekomme.
Wie oft soll man das Thema noch hören und sehen? Macht man das TV an hat man mindestens einmal am Abend dieses Thema in irgendeiner Sendung. Schaut man auf Twitter hat man das Thema. Schaut man auf der Webseite der PCGAMES vorbei hat man das Thema + Millionen andere Berührungspunkte. Langsam hat es auch der Letzte verstanden und die die es nicht wollen und diese Personen hassen  oder warum auch immer werden es auch nach eurem Artikel noch tun. Die millionste Wiederholung wird daran nichts ändern und nervt nur die Anderen.
Die Dosis macht das Gift und wir sind schon WEEEEEEEIT drüber.
Ihr habt da eure Mission wie Millionen andere und merkt nicht mehr wie verbissen und eingeschossen ihr auf gewisse Themen seid.
Es wirkt halt langsam fanatisch.


----------



## Loosa (9. Oktober 2022)

frogzeater schrieb:


> Ihr habt da eure Mission wie Millionen andere und merkt nicht mehr wie verbissen und eingeschossen ihr auf gewisse Themen seid.
> Es wirkt halt langsam fanatisch.


"Ihr" trifft es gut. "Ich" bin kein Teil von irgendwas, sondern vertrete nur meine Meinung. In der Realität gibt es kein Schwarzweiß, und es ist traurig wie Polemik, mit genau dieser Denke, solche Erfolge hat.
"Mich" in eine Schublade von "alles derart" zu schieben, macht es so einfach, jegliche Kritik oder Diskussion abzulehnen.

Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass es Menschen gibt die anders fühlen und denken. Und dass sie gezeigt werden. In ohnehin sehr, sehr geringem Maße. Wer das riesengroße Fass aufmacht sind die Traditionswächter. Und die sollten, mit Verlaub, am wenigsten zu dem Thema beizutragen haben. Was ein Hybris...


----------



## Nevrion (9. Oktober 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Welche Vorlage meinst du? Den Disney Zeichentrick? Der ist schon eine extreme Verfälschung des eigentlichen Originals, einem Märchen von Hand Christian Anderson, das eigentlich ziemlich düster und wenig Kindgerecht ist.
> Hab noch nie jemand sich aufregen hören, dass Disney so sehr von der originalen Erzählung abweicht. Aber bei der Hautfarbe ist Abweichung plötzlich ein riesiges Problem.
> Hier mit "Treue zum 'Original'" zu argumentieren, ist schlicht lächerlich.


Die Vorlage für die kommende Disney-Verfilmung von Arielle ist die Zeichentrick-Arielle von Disney. Es ist nicht die Horror-Kryptozooologie-Vorlage, sondern ganz konkret Disney's Arielle - also ja - diese Argumentation (auch bezüglich der Hautfarbe) funktioniert hier, auch wenn man ganz doll mit den Kopf schüttelt.



MarcHammel schrieb:


> Kleiner Fun Fact: Homo-Ehe ist erst seit ein paar Jährchen in DE erlaubt. So progressiv sind wir hier in DE dies bezüglich noch nicht.


Ist mir bewusst*, aber ich finde es etwas extrem das in den Vergleich mit Ländern zu setzen, wo die "falsche" Sexualität geächtet ists oder unter Strafe steht. Ich hatte ja mit dem Beispiel Blutspende auch eingeräumt, dass noch sicher nicht alles perfekt ist, aber es ständig zu hinzustellen, wenn auch nur unterschwellig, das unsere Gesellschaft mit Homosexualität nicht umgehen kann, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.

* den FunFact toppe ich sogar noch dadurch, dass die FDP schon locker ein Jahrzehnt zuvor versucht hat, dass durch den Bundestag zu bekommen, aber erst als es populistisch genehm genug war, die gute Angela es auch wirklich hat einführen lassen.


----------



## xaan (9. Oktober 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Die Vorlage für die kommende Disney-Verfilmung von Arielle ist die Zeichentrick-Arielle von Disney.


Und die Vorlage für den ersten Disneyfilm war wiederum die Gschichte von H.C. Andersen. Disney ist schon damals mal ganz erheblich von der Vorlage abgewichen (damals hat's keinen gestört) und muss daher auch heute von der Vorlage abweichen dürfen. Alles andere wäre Heuchelei.


----------



## Loosa (9. Oktober 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Und die Vorlage für den ersten Disneyfilm war wiederum die Gschichte von H.C. Andersen. Disney ist schon damals mal ganz erheblich von der Vorlage abgewichen (damals hat's keinen gestört) und muss daher auch heute von der Vorlage abweichen dürfen. Alles andere wäre Heuchelei.


Statt in Meerschaum auflösen ein Disney Happy End. Verursachte irgendwie gar keine Wellen.
Wohl nicht soo relevant für die wahre Geschichte.


----------



## pineappletastic (9. Oktober 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> 5. Ich weiß nicht wo man dem Autor das beigebracht hat, aber Frauen werden in der Medizin genauso ernst genommen und behandelt wie Männer. Sie gelten nicht als Abweichung. Dieser Mythos, das Medikamente nur an Männern getestet werden, bevor sie auf den Markt kommen, lässt sich bereits  mit einer 5-minütigen Google-Suche als falsch entlarven.


Ähm es gibt belegbare Zahlen, die anschaulich darstellen, dass Frauen in klinischen Studien jahrzehntelang unterrepräsentiert waren bzw. nach wie vor werden. Ich meine, dass erst letztes Jahr eine Studie veröffentlicht wurde, die 20.000 Versuche auswertete und darlegen konnte, dass Frauen in bestimmten medizinischen Bereichen unterrepräsentiert waren. 

Wenn man bedenkt, dass Krebs und Herzerkrankungen hauptursächlich für den Tod von Frauen sind, dann ist es sicherlich reiner Zufall, dass Frauen in genau diesen Bereichen über Jahrzehnte hinweg außen vor gelassen wurden bzw. auf Medikamente, die vor allem an Männer getestet wurden, schlechter reagieren. Das ist kein Mythos. Es ist auch kein Mythos, dass POC diesbezüglich unterrepräsentiert waren/sind. Genauso wenig ist es ein Mythos, dass Car-Crash Dummies verwendet wurden, die ein Abbild des männlichen Körpers waren. Auch hier ist es sicherlich nur Zufall, dass historisch betrachtet, Frauen bei Autounfällen prozentual schwerer verletzt wurden als Männer.

Man kann sich glücklich schätzen, dass die Problematik und die damit verbundene Tragweite nicht nur wissenschaftlich, sondern auch politisch nach und nach erkannt wurde. Jetzt tut sich immerhin mal etwas. Zugegeben in den letzten Jahren hat man sich in öffentlichen Diskursen auf Sinnlos Probleme eingeschossen und aus Fliegen riesige Elefanten gemacht und die eigentlichen Elefanten warten darauf wahrgenommen zu werden, gehen aber komplett unter. Observer bias ist ein Ding in der Wissenschaft.


----------



## MarcHammel (9. Oktober 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Ist mir bewusst*, aber ich finde es etwas extrem das in den Vergleich mit Ländern zu setzen, wo die "falsche" Sexualität geächtet ists oder unter Strafe steht. Ich hatte ja mit dem Beispiel Blutspende auch eingeräumt, dass noch sicher nicht alles perfekt ist, aber es ständig zu hinzustellen, wenn auch nur unterschwellig, das unsere Gesellschaft mit Homosexualität nicht umgehen kann, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.
> 
> * den FunFact toppe ich sogar noch dadurch, dass die FDP schon locker ein Jahrzehnt zuvor versucht hat, dass durch den Bundestag zu bekommen, aber erst als es populistisch genehm genug war, die gute Angela es auch wirklich hat einführen lassen.


Es zieht doch aber niemand einen Vergleich zu entsprechenden Ländern.  Den ziehst nur du gerade.


----------



## Nevrion (9. Oktober 2022)

pineappletastic schrieb:


> Ähm es gibt belegbare Zahlen, die anschaulich darstellen, dass Frauen in klinischen Studien jahrzehntelang unterrepräsentiert waren bzw. nach wie vor werden. Ich meine, dass erst letztes Jahr eine Studie veröffentlicht wurde, die 20.000 Versuche auswertete und darlegen konnte, dass Frauen in bestimmten medizinischen Bereichen unterrepräsentiert waren.


Okay, ich kann nicht dafür sprechen was vor 20 oder 100Jahren war, aber das ist derzeit state of the art in der Medikamentenerforschung, so wie sie in Deutschland zulässig ist:






						Geschlechtsunterschiede in der Pharmaforschung | vfa
					

Geschlechtsunterschiede finden in der Pharmaforschung Berücksichtigung - für die Zulassung braucht es Studien am jeweiligen Geschlecht. Hier informieren.




					www.vfa.de
				






> Medikamente, die für Männer und Frauen bestimmt sind, werden auch mit Männern und Frauen erprobt. Das verlangen die Zulassungsbehörden und das deutsche Gesetz.


Entsprechend würde ich es als nützlich empfinden, gar nicht erst anzufangen solche Gespenster herbei zu beschwören.

Es stimmt allerdings, dass Frauen manchmal nicht hinreichend bei der Medikamentenforschung repräsentiert sind, insbesonders dann, wenn die damit im zusammen hängende Krankheit eher Männer trifft. (https://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrich...n-Studien-sind-Frauen-oft-unterrepraesentiert) Das gilt aber auch umgekehrt. Überspitzt gesagt, man muss das nicht so hinstellen als ob Gebärmutterkrebs-Medikamente an Männern getestet werden. Hier werden Dinge skandalisiert, die nicht skandalisiert gehören. Das Frauen bei der Medikamntenentwicklung diskriminiert werden ist ein Mythos.


----------



## Cortex79 (9. Oktober 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wie auch immer die Zahl aussieht, es geht nicht um die Mehrheit der Gesellschaft. Es geht nicht um dich oder mich. Warum muss man sich bei sowas überhaupt angesprochen fühlen, und kann bloßes Vorhandensein, auch in Spielen, nicht einfach akzeptieren?
> 
> 
> Dadurch, dass Minderheiten in der Öffentlichkeit nicht (oder als Stereotype) gezeigt werden, erfahren sie ganz reale Nachteile.
> Für sich selbst, weil sie in den Medien keinerlei Identifikationsfigur haben. Und für die Gesellschaft, weil sie nichts über diesen Teil von sich erfährt.


Du hast natürlich mit Deinen Einwänden recht, ich habe für mich aber bei grundlegender Toleranz zu jedem Lebensentwurf eben die Befürchtung, dass dies in einem Minderheitenbingo mündet, und genau dies lässt sich gesellschaftlich schon beobachten. Alle möglichen Kriterien werden auf einmal zu Merkmalen für Individualisierung, im guten wie im schlechten. Mit der Folge, dass tatsächliche Diskriminierung meist zu wenig wahrgenommen wird. Und genau diese Omnipräsenz ist mein Problem. Gewissen Thematiken sind schlichtweg gar nicht mehr ansprechbar, ohne irgend wie anzuecken. Währenddessen sind ganz allgemeine Gründe für Alltagsdiskriminierung wie Aussehen, Übergewicht, sozialer Status usw. mittlerweile in einem Brei der Gewohnheit verschwunden. Es geht mitunter nur noch darum, durch Extreme zu polarisieren. Und ganz im Ernst, um eine Minderheitengruppe unter 1% vor Diskriminierung zu schützen ließen sich dafür wirksamere und bessere Methoden einer individualisierten Betreuung zur Prävention finden - aber auch dann werden sich eben 1% nur in 1% wiederfinden, und nicht in 20 oder 50%.

Und zu Deinem zweiten Punkt: Es wird niemals eine Öffentlichkeit geben, die nicht ausschließlich Stereotype prägt. Das liegt an der neurologischen Struktur unseres Gehirns - welches "Schubladen" benötigt, um Reize adäquat zu priorisieren und zu verarbeiten. Und weil das so ist, bewegen sich Minderheiten jedweder Form in ihren kulturellen und soziologischen Blasen. Diese gabs im Grunde schon immer. Clubs für Homosexuelle, spezielle Kunst und szenespezifische Codes. Die Erwartungshaltung, dies zu einem gesellschaftlichen Konsens zu bringen, ist nicht nur idealisiert, es ist illusionär. Genauso gibt und gab es immer Ikonen und Ideale in diesen Szenen, seien es Künstler, Filme oder Orte. In der Regel generiert sich dies aus der eigenen Szene, alles andere wäre nicht authentisch, sondern konstruiert und meistens innerhalb der Szene auch wenig akzeptiert. Nun eine Erwartungshaltung zu postulieren, es wäre eine berechtigter Anspruch einer Minderheit, gesellschaftliche Wahrnehmung einzufordern, ist in etwa so, als zwinge man jemanden Kunst zu konsumieren, die ihn nicht bewegt oder inspiriert, oder als Extrembeispiel ein Hetero-Mensch einen Gay-P**n anzuschauen. Kann man machen, Beifall gibt´s aber sicher nicht!


----------



## McTrevor (9. Oktober 2022)

Das schlimmste Verbrechen mit diesem über repräsentieren von Randgruppen war ganz klar Jedi Fallen Order. Ich bin immer noch traumatisiert, einen Fusskopp gespielt haben zu müssen. Weltweit gibt's da auch nur 1 oder 2 Prozent von.

Aber gab es da Demos, um auf mein Leid aufmerksam zu machen? AFD-Redebeiträge im Bundestag? Kolumnen bei PC Games? Nö...


----------



## 1xok (9. Oktober 2022)

Kainé aus Nier: Replicant ist zwischengeschlechtlich. Aber sie wird darauf nicht reduziert. Es ist einfach ein Teil ihrer Hintergrundgeschichte. (Vielleicht ist es auch nur eine raffinierte Masche eines gewissen Autors, um seine Figur in einem sexy Dress auftreten zu lassen.)

Zur Überrepräsentation:  Seit wann spielt man in Computerspielen irgendwelche Durchschnittstypen? Die bleiben doch in Spielen eher eine Seltenheit und dienen oft als Witzfiguren wie in Leisure Suit Larry. Zu einiger Berühmtheit haben es allerdings zwei Klempner gebracht. Das ist aber wohl eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Valves Chell aus den Portal-Spielen "schwabbelt" jedenfalls nicht wirklich zu den Aufzügen. Die guten Figuren haben meistens auch gute Figuren.

Der Streit um dieses Thema nervt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es so etwas in Japan gibt. Wir sind da irgendwie zurückgeblieben. Also bei diesem speziellem Thema meine ich. Das geht dann nahtlos weiter mit dem Gendern, wo sich zumeist Kommentatoren (das INNEN kann man sich hier wohl tatsächlich sparen) maßlos aufregen und den Untergang des Abendlandes gekommen sehen.

Solange eine Figur interessant ist und zum Spielspaß beiträgt, darf sie auch gerne queer sein.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Oktober 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es so etwas in Japan gibt.


Gibt es auch nicht. Japan macht einfach und baut eine kosistente Handlung drum auf. Kein Holzhammer und keine Quote um irgendwen zu vertreten. Es passt dann einfach.
Die haben einfach ein anderes Verhältnis zum Thema und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Oktober 2022)

Qualitativer Inhalt sollte immer das oberste Prinzip sein.


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (10. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin ein alter weißer Mann (und ich meine das nicht als Beleidigung, wie es inzwischen üblich ist sondern einfach als Faktum, ich bin weit über 5ß, Kaukasier, männlich, hetero) und bin dieser Diskussion langsam müde.
Ich habe mir gerade mal überlegt, wann ich das letzte mal eine Serie/Film/Spiel/Comic angesehen/gelesen haben, in denen es mal KEINE schwule/lesbische/wasauchimmer Beziehung gab. Ich glaube "Andor" war eine der wenigen.
Ich fühle mich als Mensch inzwischen permanent unter Generalverdacht und grundlegend ignoriert. Je nach dem, welche Statistik man fälscht, sind zwischen 6 und 16% der Weltbevölkerung nicht heterosexuell (oder würden sich so bezeichnen).
Und dennoch bekomme ich kein kulturelles Programm egal welcher Coleur welches MICH repräsentiert. 
Selbst Wagneropern werden inzwischen in die LGBTOQRESZVVFLLRSTE Bewegung reingezimmert. 
Bond soll weiblich werden, Thor sowieso und Filme/Veranstaltungen werden gelobt, die dezidiert eine nun mal faktisch vorhanden Mehrheit ausschließt (von Western nur mit Schwarzen/nicht hetro Schauspielern bis hin zu LGBTQ Gamingturnieren, bei denen heteros nicht erwünscht sind). 
Und da wundert sich die Bewegung, das es immer mehr radikale Gegenbewegungen gibt?. Man fordert Inclusion, will sie aber selber nicht anbieten, nach dem Motto: Erst mal müsst ihr leiden, damit ihr mit uns reden dürft.
Ich bin es einfach müde, deswegen habe ich auch aufgehört mich für Minderheiten/Randgruppen einzusetzen. Nicht wegen des Hasses, den man von der Mehrheit erfährt, sondern weil man feststellt, dass diese Gruppen nur eines sein wollen... genauso so abwertend, ausschließend und bösartig sein wie die Mehrheit.
Nicht mehr meine Welt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Oktober 2022)

Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Bond soll weiblich werden, Thor sowieso



Das hat mit sexuellen Minderheiten genau was zu tun?
Bei Frauen handelt es sich schließlich nicht um eine Randgruppe, sondern um die Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung.
Diese in eine Diskussion, um Minderheiten mit einzuwerfen ist sehr befremdlich.

Und abgesehen davon, so what?
Bond war jetzt 60 Jahre lang ein weißer, kaukasischer Mann. Das sollte doch mehr als genug Repräsentation sein. Da kann man auch mal etwas anderes ausprobieren. Außerdem wird ja nicht James Bond zur Frau. Der Charakter Bond bleibt, wie er ist. Die Story verläuft lediglich so, dass ein anderer MI6-Agent die Registrierungsnummer 007 erhält.

Ähnlich verhält es sich bei Thor. Da wird ja nicht ein vorhandener Charakter verändert. Thor Odinson ist ja nach wie vor, der muskelbepackte weiße Typ. Mit Jane übernimmt halt nur ein neuer Charakter den Mantel des Thor als Träger von Mjölnir. Das ist nun etwas, was bei Superhelden völlig normal ist und immer wieder vorkommt.


----------



## xaan (10. Oktober 2022)

Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade mal überlegt, wann ich das letzte mal eine Serie/Film/Spiel/Comic angesehen/gelesen haben, in denen es mal KEINE schwule/lesbische/wasauchimmer Beziehung gab. Ich glaube "Andor" war eine der wenigen.


Steckt da drin der unausgesprochene Vorwurf, diese Gruppen seien überrepräsentiert? (ernst gemeinte Frage, ich kann nicht in denne Kopf gucken).

Wenn das der Fall ist, bleibt natürlich die Frage ob das stimmt. LGBTQ-Menschen existieren ja auch im realen leben, sind aber bei flüchtigen Begegnungen in der Regel gar nicht als Solche erkennbar. Will sagen: vielleicht ist die Annahme der ÜBerrepräsentation vielleicht auch schon gar nicht richtig und gefärbt durch unsere verfälschte Wahrnehmung der gesellschaftlichen Zusammensetzung.


----------



## Toni (10. Oktober 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> 1. Es ist nicht die hinterste Reihe, die sich über "forced diversity" beschwert. Diese Art von Framing gehört in so einen Artikel auch gar nicht hinein, weil man Kritik nicht pauschal damit abtun sollte, dass man "von gestern" ist oder so.


"Hinterste Reihe" ist meines Erachtens kein eindeutiger Frame und kann hier genauso gut für "gesichtslos" stehen, also dass man die Kritiker nicht direkt ausmachen kann, weil sie anonym sind. Eine Färbung ist hier trotzdem gegeben, das spreche ich nicht ab, ist aber standard in allen journalistischen Blättern, es gibt ausnahmslos kein Medium, dass das nicht tut. Das muss man nicht als gut empfinden, ist aber nicht für uns etwas spezifisch "schlechtes" oder unangebracht.


Nevrion schrieb:


> 2. Der vermeintliche Standard existiert nicht. Ich erwarte allerdings in einer Erzählung, die in Japan spielt, vorwiegend Asiaten, bei einer Erzählung die auf Herr der Ringe aufbaut, keine dunkelhäutigen Elben und im Fall von Arielle ist es natürlich auch nur zu verständlich, wenn man sich an die Hautfarbe der Dame in der Vorlage hält. Was wäre hier wohl los, wenn Martin Luther King von einem Weißen gespielt werden würde oder Winston (Ghostbusters) von einem Asiaten?


Ich denke schon, dass diese Standards existieren, zumindest in den letzten Jahren noch sehr stark, wo vor allem weiße Menschen aus guten sozialen Schichten, hetero, cis (etc) hauptsächlich vertreten sind. Das ist auch gar nicht wertend gemeint, aber Repräsentation von anderen Gruppen sind eben auch nicht verkehrt,


Nevrion schrieb:


> 3. Auch für das Geschlecht existiert kein Standard. Eine Lara Croft kann genauso gut funktionieren wie ein Indiana Jones, eine Ellen Ripley genauso gut wie ein "Dutch" Schäfer. Was dagegen nicht funktioniert ist wenn man aus einer Frau eine Mary Sue macht, die alles kann und jeder mag, wie in Star Wars Episode 7-9 geschehen.


Frauen werden in meinem Empfinden viel schneller als unfehlbar wahrgenommen als Männer. Wenn männlich besetzte Rollen keine Fehler oder inneren Kämpfe haben, ist das viel mehr akzeptiert, weil sie eben als stark konnotiert sind. Die 80er Action Welt war überschwemmt, von "idealen" Männern, die jeden Kampf gewinnen, durch Muskelkraft, Willensstärke und Patriotismus. Auch das möchte ich nicht werten, weil das erstmal nicht schlecht sein muss. Wäre Ellen Ripley (wie im orginialskript vorgesehen) ein Kerl gewesen, hätte es sicherlich keine Szene gegeben, in der sich die Rolle entkleidet und dadurch extra verletzlich wirkt. 


Nevrion schrieb:


> 4. "Vermeintlicher Standard ist nicht auf Fakten begründet" ist ein Märchen, dass sich der Autor des Artikels gerade herbei gezaubert hat, wohl um Kritiker als unverbesserliche Nörgler darzustellen anstatt auf Kritik einzugehen.


Bei fiktiven Werken auf Fakten zu pochen, ist tatsächlich schwierig. Und Fakten, wenn es welche gibt, sind oft verworren und nicht so leicht einzuordnen, wie viele das (auf allen Argumentationsseiten) manchmal gerne hätten, bestes Beispiel:


Nevrion schrieb:


> 5. Ich weiß nicht wo man dem Autor das beigebracht hat, aber Frauen werden in der Medizin genauso ernst genommen und behandelt wie Männer. Sie gelten nicht als Abweichung. Dieser Mythos, das Medikamente nur an Männern getestet werden, bevor sie auf den Markt kommen, lässt sich bereits mit einer 5-minütigen Google-Suche als falsch entlarven.


Inzwischen ist das natürlich viel besser, aber historisch betrachtet wurden Frauen an dieser Stelle unglaublich benachteiligt. Das wäre nicht so schlimm, wenn sich das nicht heutzutage noch auswirken würden. Erst in den letzten Jahren gibt es Aufklärung darüber, wie Herzinfarkte bei Frauen aussehen, in Serien wie Friends (die immer noch laufen und gesehen werden) wird das in einer Folge komplett falsch dargestellt. Das sind Punkte, an denen wir jetzt erst Änderungen als Gesellschaft erfahren. Das arbeitet aber nicht sofort Nachteile auf, die über Jahrzehnte und Jahrhunderte entstanden sind. Und die sind entstanden, weil Männer die gesellschaftliche Norm waren und Frauen meist als Beiwerk repräsentiert wurden.


Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich als Mensch inzwischen permanent unter Generalverdacht und grundlegend ignoriert.


Das kann ich nun gar nicht nachvollziehen. Das "Schlagwort" "alter weißer Mann" ist übel, weil es sich auf Attribute bezieht, für die die betreffenden Personen nichts können, sie sind halt so geboren. Gleiches gilt für Sexualität und Gender.
Aber in fast jeder Serie oder Film wird doch eben diese Gruppe irgendwie verkörpert. Sie machen nicht mehr 90 Prozent aus, sind aber doch vertreten. Andersherum muss man sich überlegen, wie es ist, zu einer Gruppe zu gehören, die zuvor vielleicht nur in 5 Prozent der Fälle vertreten war. Es geht am Ende ja nicht darum, statistische ein perfektes Abbild zu liefern, sondern auch Gruppen abzubilden, über die noch nicht Hunderttausende Geschichten existieren.


----------



## McTrevor (10. Oktober 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Frauen werden in meinem Empfinden viel schneller als unfehlbar wahrgenommen als Männer. Wenn männlich besetzte Rollen keine Fehler oder inneren Kämpfe haben, ist das viel mehr akzeptiert, weil sie eben als stark konnotiert sind. Die 80er Action Welt war überschwemmt, von "idealen" Männern, die jeden Kampf gewinnen, durch Muskelkraft, Willensstärke und Patriotismus. Auch das möchte ich nicht werten, weil das erstmal nicht schlecht sein muss. Wäre Ellen Ripley (wie im orginialskript vorgesehen) ein Kerl gewesen, hätte es sicherlich keine Szene gegeben, in der sich die Rolle entkleidet und dadurch extra verletzlich wirkt.


Dem Rest des Posts stimme ich zu, aber das hier zielt glaube ich etwas an der Kritik vorbei. Hirnlose Actionfilme funktionieren heute ziemlich sicher auch nicht mehr mit einer männlichen Hauptrolle. Dass ein Protagonist egal welchen Geschlechts Fehler haben sollte und Rückschläge erleidet, ist das was fast jede gute Story ausmacht. Wenn nun eine derart "gesichtslose" Hauptrolle auf eine toxische Fanbase wie bei Star Wars trifft (die ja eine gute Geschichte erzählt bekommen will) war das Scheitern abzusehen. 

Hilft natürlich nicht, wenn man mit der Identity Politics Flagge in einem "heiligen" Franchise wedelt und darüber dann vergisst, eine gute Geschichte zu erzählen. Da liefert man dann das Feindbild gleich mit.


----------



## Jakkelien (10. Oktober 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Dieser Personenkreis wurde verfolgt, verhaftet, ermordet. In neuerer Vergangenheit immer noch stigmatisiert und als abnorm gesehen. Weil sie sind, wie sie sind.
> 
> Quer durchs Tierreich sind etwa 10% Homosexualität relativ konstant? Queere Menschen gibt es weniger... aber es gibt sie. Und sie haben ein Recht zu existieren. Einfach akzeptiert zu werden.
> 
> ...


Bleib fair und bleib beim Text.
Ich kritisiere die Höhe, die Intensität der Diskussion, nicht aber das überhaupt eine stattfindet. Die Überhöhung schadet mehr, als das es nützt.

Effektiv hat diese Überhöhung in meinen Augen dazu geführt, dass Pro-Queer einfach "inn" ist und  alles andere, selbst eine I-don't-care Einstellung wird sozial sanktioniert.
Die Medien reagieren darauf und Filmemacher, Serienmacher, Buchautoren, Spieleentwickler etc. brüsten sich damit, queere Charaktere zu haben. Ohne zu realisieren, wie dieser einfach nur zu einem Quoten-Queeren mutiert.

Was ich medial erlebe, ist eine riesengroße Heuchelei, um "inn" zu wirken. Das Thema selbst wird zum Diskussions- und Aufregungsgegenstand, anstatt die Personen, um die es geht.


----------



## xaan (10. Oktober 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Wäre Ellen Ripley (wie im orginialskript vorgesehen) ein Kerl gewesen, hätte es sicherlich keine Szene gegeben, in der sich die Rolle entkleidet und dadurch extra verletzlich wirkt.


Wobei das eines der wenigen Beispiele ist wo Sexismus vermutlich nicht an der obersten Stelle der Gründe stand (was nicht heißt, dass es nicht trotzdem vom Publikum so wahrgenommen werden kann).

Sigourney Weaver sagt in einem Interview, dass sie darüber gar nciht nachgedacht hatte und eigentlich auch eine Nacktszene für logisch sinnvoll gehalten hatte - bis sie die Kritik daran gesehen hat.



			https://www.thechronicle.com.au/entertainment/movies/james-cameron-says-sigourney-weaver-strip-in-alien-film-crossed-the-line/news-story/dfc04a5f9a98ad082a5c462760c680a5
		




> “You see the alien’s in its birthday suit the entire film, so I thought it was a cop out having me wear the underwear, and not stripping entirely,” Weaver said.
> 
> After receiving criticism for the strip after the movie’s release, Weaver said it never occurred to her that people might think the strip exploitative, but “having received the mail I have, I would now think twice about taking off all my clothes in a movie”.


----------



## Toni (10. Oktober 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Wobei das eines der wenigen Beispiele ist wo Sexismus vermutlich nicht an der obersten Stelle der Gründe stand (was nicht heißt, dass es trotzdem vom Publikum so wahrgenommen werden kann).


Ich glaube sogar, dass in vielen solchen Fällen Sexismus kein Grund war, man hat sich da schlicht keine Gedanken drüber gemacht. Diese Szene im Besonderen finde ich auch nicht schlecht und es ist legitim, wie sie aufbereitet wurde. Ich meine schlicht, dass es bei einem Mann vermutlich anders ausgesehen hätte (reine Mutmaßung). Und das eben am Geschlecht und an der Art wie wir Geschlechter oder generell unterschiedliche Gruppen anders wahrnehmen hängt.

Einen Diskurs um solche Themen / Szenen finde ich aber sehr spannend, weil man daran auch merkt, wie sich die Gesellschaft formt.


McTrevor schrieb:


> Hirnlose Actionfilme funktionieren heute ziemlich sicher auch nicht mehr mit einer männlichen Hauptrolle


Das passt hier auch dazu: Heute würde sowas vermutlich nicht mehr so gut ankommen, bzw. als Hommage vielleicht noch positiv aufgenommen werden. 


McTrevor schrieb:


> Hilft natürlich nicht, wenn man mit der Identity Politics Flagge in einem "heiligen" Franchise wedelt und darüber dann vergisst, eine gute Geschichte zu erzählen. Da liefert man dann das Feindbild gleich mit.





Jakkelien schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere die Höhe, die Intensität der Diskussion, nicht aber das überhaupt eine stattfindet. Die Überhöhung schadet mehr, als das es nützt.


Vielleicht ist die Änderung des Zeitgeistes mit dem Umstand, dass solche Repräsentation nicht immer sinnvoll stattfindet, aber auch einfach ein schlechtes Timing. Unter Umständen bedingt sich das aber auch gegenseitig und die gleichzeitige Entwicklung war unvermeidbar. Da braucht es vermutlich einen Mediensoziologen für^^ 

Die Überhöhung solcher Debatten ist immer furchtbar, weil sie zu starken Gefühlen führt, die es gar nicht braucht. 
Ich erinnere mich noch als Kind, wo es total ok war, wenn jemand Trans war oder whatever, da gab es keine Diskussion, sondern dann war Tina ab jetzt halt Tim und es wurde einfach hingenommen. Wenn ich mir alte Heftartikel (Anfang 2000er) anschaue, wurde auch schon von "Redakteuren und Redakteurinnen" gesprochen, ohne dass es jemand interessiert hat. Inzwischen provoziert sowas ausufernde Diskussionen. 

Das Leute, die laut werden, so starke Gefühle haben, kann ich ihnen nicht absprechen und ist vielleicht auch einfach ein Zeugnis unserer Zeit, in der jeder in seiner Blase lebt (auch ich) und alles hinterfragt wird. Letztlich frage ich mich aber, wo die Gefühle in der Intensität herkommen. Vermutlich durch die genannten Blasen und Social Media, die durch Algorithmen Menschen in bestimmte Extreme drängen, einfach um sie besser "targeten" zu können.


----------



## Nevrion (10. Oktober 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Und abgesehen davon, so what?
> Bond war jetzt 60 Jahre lang ein weißer, kaukasischer Mann. Das sollte doch mehr als genug Repräsentation sein. Da kann man auch mal etwas anderes ausprobieren. Außerdem wird ja nicht James Bond zur Frau. Der Charakter Bond bleibt, wie er ist. Die Story verläuft lediglich so, dass ein anderer MI6-Agent die Registrierungsnummer 007 erhält.


Niemand hält jemanden davon ab eine eigene Agentenreihe zu schaffen, bei der eine Frau in der Hauptrolle steht. Nichts von dem was du sagst würde aber einen gravierenden Grund darstellen das bestehende Franchise mit einer weiblichen Hauptfigur zu besetzen, wenn jeder 10 jährige heute weiß, wer James Bond ist und was er damit verbindet. Filme sind nicht pauschal dazu da irgendwas zu repräsentieren. Genauso wenig wie man aus den Ninja Turtels, Ninja Pandas macht, macht man aus James Bond auch keine Frau.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Oktober 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> macht man aus James Bond auch keine Frau.



Macht man ja auch nicht. 
Habe ich ja versucht zu erklären.


----------



## Zanjiin-147 (10. Oktober 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Steckt da drin der unausgesprochene Vorwurf, diese Gruppen seien überrepräsentiert? (ernst gemeinte Frage, ich kann nicht in denne Kopf gucken).


 Ich oute mich jetzt einfach mal. Mein privates Umfeld besteht zu 99% aus Europäern und einem geborenen Japaner, der den herrlichsten Allgäuer Dialekt spricht, den ich kenne. Ich wüsste nicht, das in meinem Umfeld jemand schwul oder lesbisch oder sonst was ist.

Und da kommt mein eigentlich Punkt. 
Nichts könnte mir mehr egal sein, als die Hautfarbe, das Geschlecht oder wer mit wem ins Bett steigt. Ich will dabei nicht zuschauen, als who cares. Es ist mir in meinem privaten Umfeld wumpe und in meinem beruflichen noch sehr viel mehr. 
Aber genau dieses "Who cares" findet nicht mehr statt. LGBTQ wird einem mit dem Holzhammer verabreicht, genau so wie der angebliche Feminismus. Normal (im Sinne von mathematisch in der erheblich größeren Anzahl) wird meiner Ansicht nach inzwischen mit böse, verklemmt und rückständig gleichgesetzt. Und das ist genau der gleiche *peeeeeep* den eine patriachalische Gesellschaft die letzten 3.000 Jahre verzapft hat.

Einfachmal ein paar Beispiele:
"Cyberpounk 2077" 10 Minuten Quest mit dem supermuskulösen, ultracoolen Cop verbracht und schon präsentiert mir das Spiel die "Ich bin dein schwuler Toyboy, los besorgs mir Lösung".
"Arcane" (Netflix Serie): Natürlich müssen die Hauptprotagonisten lesbisch sein. Oder so asexuell, das man es nicht genau definieren kann. Die Männer sind böse und gewalteverherrlichend, klassische Familiensystem (europäischer Prägung) arten selbstverständlich in Katastrophen aus.
Usw. usf.
Mir ist klar, das in jeder Art der künstlerischen Präsentation, das Besondere, das Extremne, das Andersartige  und vielleicht auch das Wünschenswerte dargestellt werden soll, aber das was es früher zu wenig gab, gibt es heute zu viel. Und mit zu viel moralisierenden Hintergrund.

Für mich das schönste Erlebnis war eine Werbespot einer Caravanvermietung (glaub ich zumindest), bei denen das Pärchen, das im Caravan gekuschelt hat, weiß. über 50 und schwul war....und es keiner mitbekommen hat, weil es nicht mit dem regenbogenhammer präsentiert wurde.


----------



## xaan (10. Oktober 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Hirnlose Actionfilme funktionieren heute ziemlich sicher auch nicht mehr mit einer männlichen Hauptrolle.


*hust* John Wick...



Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Nichts könnte mir mehr egal sein, als die Hautfarbe, das Geschlecht oder wer mit wem ins Bett steigt. Ich will dabei nicht zuschauen, als who cares. Es ist mir in meinem privaten Umfeld wumpe und in meinem beruflichen noch sehr viel mehr.
> Aber genau dieses "Who cares" findet nicht mehr statt. LGBTQ wird einem mit dem Holzhammer verabreicht,



Filme und Spiele stellen ja nun in der Regel auch nicht dar, wie Hubert Schmidt morgens aufsteht, sich eine Butterstulle schmiert, zur Arbeit geht und nach 8 Stunden wieder nach Hause kommt um dort dannn noch 1 Stunde Lindenstraße zu gucken bevor er ins Bet geht. Du verstehst, was ich meine, oder? Da werden (in der Regel)  Situationen dargestellt, die vom Alltag abweichen und/oder Charaktere, die von der empfundenen Norm abweichen.


----------



## Athrun (10. Oktober 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Filme und Spiele stellen ja nun in der Regel auch nicht dar, wie Hubert Schmidt morgens aufsteht, sich eine Butterstulle schmiert, zur Arbeit geht und nach 8 Stunden wieder nach Hause kommt um dort dannn noch 1 Stunde Lindenstraße zu gucken bevor er ins Bet geht. Du verstehst, was ich meine, oder? Da werden (in der Regel)  Situationen dargestellt, die vom Alltag abweichen und/oder Charaktere, die von der empfundenen Norm abweichen.


Es wird doch immer verlangt, das die heutige Gesellschaft abgebildet wird. Wenn wir das mal in % ausdrücken würden: die Alphabet-Community macht einen recht kleinen % Satz aus also könnte man vielleicht bei 30 Neuerscheinungen in einem Spiel einen Queer Charakter einbauen.  Aber das ist ja keine Repräsentation aus deren Sicht, es muß mehr sein. Oder mal etwas viel düsteres: Schwarze machen ca 13% der US Bevölkerung aus aber nach neuester Statistik begehen diese über 60% der registrierten Morde (leider ist die Statistik für 2021 nicht aussagekräftig, da einige Bundesstaaten keine Zahlen mehr liefern, das heißt, es könnte auch niedriger oder höher sein) Also, wollen wir die Gesellschaft in den USAabbilden, dann MÜSSEN die Schwarzen die blutrünstigen Killer in Filmen und Spielen sein. Nein? Aber das ist doch Repräsentation! Oder mal eine Geschichte wie Jugendliche von ihren Lehrern dazu ermutigt wurden sich einer Geschlechtsumwandlung zu unterziehen (als sie noch unter 18 sind!) und es dann bitter bereuen. Nein? Warum nicht? Ist doch auch Repräsentation!


----------



## xaan (10. Oktober 2022)

Athrun schrieb:


> Es wird doch immer verlangt, das die heutige Gesellschaft abgebildet wird.


So einfach ist es nicht. Du kannst den gesellschaftlichen Durchschnitt nich überall gleich verwenden. Der prozentuale Anteil wird ein anderer sein je nachdem wo dein Film stattfindet.



Athrun schrieb:


> Schwarze machen ca 13% der US Bevölkerung aus aber nach neuester Statistik begehen diese über 60% der registrierten Morde [...] Also, wollen wir die Gesellschaft in den USAabbilden, dann MÜSSEN die Schwarzen die blutrünstigen Killer in Filmen und Spielen sein.



Das Argument ist schon deshalb quatsch, weil schwarze Menschen nicht deshalb so häufig Morde begehen weil sie schwarz sind, sondern weil sie überdurschnittlich häufig in Armut leben. Und Armut wiederum führt zu Kriminalität.


----------



## Toni (10. Oktober 2022)

Athrun schrieb:


> Es wird doch immer verlangt, das die heutige Gesellschaft abgebildet wird. Wenn wir das mal in % ausdrücken würden: die Alphabet-Community macht einen recht kleinen % Satz aus also könnte man vielleicht bei 30 Neuerscheinungen in einem Spiel einen Queer Charakter einbauen.  Aber das ist ja keine Repräsentation aus deren Sicht, es muß mehr sein. Oder mal etwas viel düsteres: Schwarze machen ca 13% der US Bevölkerung aus aber nach neuester Statistik begehen diese über 60% der registrierten Morde (leider ist die Statistik für 2021 nicht aussagekräftig, da einige Bundesstaaten keine Zahlen mehr liefern, das heißt, es könnte auch niedriger oder höher sein) Also, wollen wir die Gesellschaft in den USAabbilden, dann MÜSSEN die Schwarzen die blutrünstigen Killer in Filmen und Spielen sein. Nein? Aber das ist doch Repräsentation! Oder mal eine Geschichte wie Jugendliche von ihren Lehrern dazu ermutigt wurden sich einer Geschlechtsumwandlung zu unterziehen (als sie noch unter 18 sind!) und es dann bitter bereuen. Nein? Warum nicht? Ist doch auch Repräsentation!


Kannst du auch sachlich argumentieren? Nein? Warum nicht? Machen alle andere doch auch!
A.k.a. eine derartig polemische Diskussionskultur wird im weiteren Verlauf des Threads gelöscht (unabhängig von den Inhalten)

Du wirfst hier mehrere Sachen durcheinander: Du behauptest, andere Diskussionsteilnehmer hätten eine Meinung, die sie so noch gar nicht kundgetan haben und verdrehst gleichzeitig Argumente, die schon vorgebracht wurden.


Athrun schrieb:


> Oder mal eine Geschichte wie Jugendliche von ihren Lehrern dazu ermutigt wurden sich einer Geschlechtsumwandlung zu unterziehen (als sie noch unter 18 sind!) und es dann bitter bereuen. Nein? Warum nicht? Ist doch auch Repräsentation!


Das wäre eine interessante Geschichte und verfilmungswürdig, klar: Leuten / Jugendlichen in ihrer Selbstfindung etwas einreden, statt sie zu unterstützen, ist falsch und der moralische Plot bietet genug Stoff für eine mediale Aufarbeitung.
Zu der Kriminalitätsstatistik gebe ich @xaan recht, hier müssen die richtigen Zusammenhänge betrachtet werden. Über die Kriminalisierung von armen Schichten gibt es zudem Filme.

Repräsentation soll außerdem nicht prozentual korrekt stattfinden, wie es schon genannt wurde, sondern jeder soll sich irgendwo mal vertreten sehen.


----------



## Lawry (10. Oktober 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> A.k.a. eine derartig polemische Diskussionskultur wird im weiteren Verlauf des Threads gelöscht (unabhängig von den Inhalten)


Was ist an dem Beitrag "derart polemisch", und seit wann wird "polemisch" gelöscht? Wenn's ABC-kritisch wird? Leute Leute ...


----------



## Toni (10. Oktober 2022)

Lawry schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Beitrag "derart polemisch", und seit wann wird "polemisch" gelöscht? Wenn's ABC-kritisch wird? Leute Leute ...


Du beleidigst schon mal die Community (mehrfach) indem du sie "ABC-Community, Alphabet-Community" nennst.
Dann argumentierst du mit meinungen, die niemand getätigt hat (nachdem du ein Argument, das getätigt wurde, verdreht hast)


Athrun schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja keine Repräsentation aus deren Sicht, es muß mehr sein.


Dann verdrehst du die Argumentation noch weiter:


Athrun schrieb:


> Also, wollen wir die Gesellschaft in den USAabbilden, dann MÜSSEN die Schwarzen die blutrünstigen Killer in Filmen und Spielen sein. Nein? Aber das ist doch Repräsentation!


Bringst hier also Zusammenhänge rein, die in darauffolgenden Kommentaren widerlegt wurden. Und äffst quasi eine Gruppe nach, ohne, dass sie sich in diesem Zusammenhang geäußert hat (das Nachäffen bezieht sich auf "Aber das ist doch Repräsentation")  Das wiederholst du dann nochmal. Das ist abwertend und polemisch:


> Polemik bezeichnet einen meist scharfen Meinungsstreit im Rahmen politischer, literarischer oder wissenschaftlicher Diskussionen. Ziel ist, die eigene Meinung auch dann durchzusetzen, wenn sie sachlich nicht oder nur teilweise mit der Realität übereinstimmt.


Du bist nicht sachlich: Du beleidigst und äffst nach
Es stimmt mit Realität nicht zu hundertprozent überein, was du sagst: Statistiken aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, dass sie innerhalb dieser Diskussion nicht viel nutzen und du legst Worte in den Mund
Du willst deine Meinung durchsetzen: Du brichst meine Kritik darauf runter, dass mir deine Meinung nicht passen würde, wobei es um die Art der Argumentation geht. 

Vorherige Beiträge, die mit deiner im zum Teil übereingestimmt haben, haben diese Kritik nicht bekommen, weil es darum nicht geht. Zu behaupten, ich mache bei dir jetzt einen Cut, den ich vorher nicht getan habe, ergibt keinen Sinn, weil er keinen Nutzen hätte, zumal wenn ich es ankündige.

Um zum originalen Gegenstand zurückzukehren, also die Diskussion, wie Repräsentation aussehen sollte, da sind im Interview genau dazu interessante Aussagen, von einer Person, die sich selbst als queer bezeichnet, das beantwortet auch ein paar Fragen.


----------



## Lawry (10. Oktober 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Du beleidigst schon mal die Community (mehrfach) indem du sie "ABC-Community, Alphabet-Community" nennst.
> Dann argumentierst du mit meinungen, die niemand getätigt hat (nachdem du ein Argument, das getätigt wurde, verdreht hast)
> 
> Dann verdrehst du die Argumentation noch weiter:
> ...


Dass ich nicht der ursprüngliche Verfasser bin ist nebensächlich ... kurzum, Du fühlst Dich in Deinen Gefühlen verletzt. Anders kann man Deine Kritik am Argumentationsstil des Kollegen nicht zusammenfassen. Da ist nichts dabei, was ein Löschen rechtfertigen würde. Ich finde es bedenklich, dass jemand wie Du Moderator ist.

Außerdem: welche Community wird beleidigt wenn man sich nicht die tagesaktuelle Buchstabenzusammensetzung merkt? LGBTQIA+ ist nämlich nicht mehr aktuell seitdem die "two-spirits" dazugekommen sind. Jetzt heißt das 2SLGBTQIA+. Cool beans.


----------



## Toni (10. Oktober 2022)

Lawry schrieb:


> Dass ich nicht der ursprüngliche Verfasser bin ist nebensächlich ... kurzum, Du fühlst Dich in Deinen Gefühlen verletzt. Anders kann man Deine Kritik am Argumentationsstil des Kollegen nicht zusammenfassen. Da ist nichts dabei, was ein Löschen rechtfertigen würde. Ich finde es bedenklich, dass jemand wie Du Moderator ist.


Auch das finde ich eine unbegründete Annahme, ich bin von dem Thema überhaupt nicht betroffen und bin da emotional ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich involviert. Ich weise lediglich darauf hin, dass die Diskussion in einem neutralen Ton geführt werden sollte, der nicht persönlich wird.

Wenn du das bedenklich findest, wie ich hier agiere, dann werde ich das im Rahmen mit den anderen Moderatoren einmal ansprechen und in der Redaktion gegenchecken, ob meine Argumentation angemessen war. Ich bin nicht das Maß der Dinge und spreche mich dahin gehend nicht frei von Fehlern. 


Lawry schrieb:


> Außerdem: welche Community wird beleidigt wenn man sich nicht die tagesaktuelle Buchstabenzusammensetzung merkt? LGBTQIA+ ist nämlich nicht mehr aktuell seitdem die "two-spirits" dazugekommen sind. Jetzt heißt das 2SLGBTQIA+. Cool beans.


Deswegen ist der Begriff queer so oft genutzt, der ersetzt das relativ gut.


----------



## Nevrion (10. Oktober 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass diese Standards existieren, zumindest in den letzten Jahren noch sehr stark, wo vor allem weiße Menschen aus guten sozialen Schichten, hetero, cis (etc) hauptsächlich vertreten sind. Das ist auch gar nicht wertend gemeint, aber Repräsentation von anderen Gruppen sind eben auch nicht verkehrt,


Bevor ich hier auf den eigentlich Inhalt deiner Antworten eingehe, darf ich hier sogar anerkennend eingestehen, dass ich aus deinen Zeilen noch einiges für mich mit genommen habe und daher auch ein Stück weit dankbar für eine konstruktive Diskussion bin.

Ich denke, ich verstehe was du versuchst zu sagen, aber du kannst doch von einer Filmindustrie (die amerikanische), bei dem trotz multikultureller Bevölkerung, Autoren und Filmschaffende oftmals in einen Umfeld aufwachsen, bei dem Transgender-Menschen oder was auch immer für eine Minderheit gerade trendet, nicht einen entscheidenen Anteil an deren Lebensverlauf hatten, erwarten, dass diese dann dennoch Werke für sie schaffen. Anders gesagt, ein Japaner, der einen Film über einen amerikanischen Actionhelden drehen soll, wird bestimmte Erfahrungswerte in den seltenstens Fällen in sein kreatives Schaffen mit einfließen lassen können. War es in den 1980iger Jahren ein Problem das Indiana Jones weiß und männlich war? Nein - er wurde nicht nur, aber auch deswegen ein Welterfolg. Würde man heute Conan der Barbar neu drehen wollen und Schwarznegger aus der Vergangenheit her teleportieren, würde er die Rolle nicht bekommen, weil er ein politisch unkorrektes, weil stereotypes Männerbild vertritt. Weder bei der Bill Cosby Show, noch bei Alle Unter Einem Dach hat man umgeschaltet, weil sich die Serien um eine schwarze Familie drehen. Keine relevante Masse hat die Hautfarbe ernsthaft gekümmert. Eine Schrecklich Nette Familie hat es dann noch auf die Spitze getrieben und man hat trotzdem drüber lachen können.

Standards, die hier angepriesen werden existieren nicht, weil das Publikum eine Erwartungshaltung über das Geschlecht, Hautfarbe und Sexualität der (Helden-)Figur hat, sondern weil deren Schöpfer ihre Vision umsetzen wollten, nicht die eines potentiellen Publikums.



Toni schrieb:


> Frauen werden in meinem Empfinden viel schneller als unfehlbar wahrgenommen als Männer. Wenn männlich besetzte Rollen keine Fehler oder inneren Kämpfe haben, ist das viel mehr akzeptiert, weil sie eben als stark konnotiert sind. Die 80er Action Welt war überschwemmt, von "idealen" Männern, die jeden Kampf gewinnen, durch Muskelkraft, Willensstärke und Patriotismus.


Das kann natürlich sein. Darüber habe ich mir noch keine großen Gedanken gemacht, wobei gerade Chuck Norris seine Unfehlbarkeit zu einem Meme-artigen Kult getrieben hat. Vermutlich haben Zuschauer aber auch einfach nicht das Menschenbild einer "hormongetränkten" Frau, die gröhlend, aber mit Leichtigkeit ganze Herrscharen von Feinden besiegt, nicht weil Frauen das nicht könnten, sondern weil es allgemeinhin nicht üblich wäre, das Frauen so reagieren. Dennoch, gerade bei Aliens wird kein Zuschauer sagen das Vasquez ein unrealistisches Frauenbild abgibt, sondern gerade weil sie länger im Militär ist und einen gestählten Körper hat, ist alles was sie tut plausibel.


Toni schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist das natürlich viel besser, aber historisch betrachtet wurden Frauen an dieser Stelle unglaublich benachteiligt. Das wäre nicht so schlimm, wenn sich das nicht heutzutage noch auswirken würden. Erst in den letzten Jahren gibt es Aufklärung darüber, wie Herzinfarkte bei Frauen aussehen, in Serien wie Friends (die immer noch laufen und gesehen werden) wird das in einer Folge komplett falsch dargestellt. Das sind Punkte, an denen wir jetzt erst Änderungen als Gesellschaft erfahren. Das arbeitet aber nicht sofort Nachteile auf, die über Jahrzehnte und Jahrhunderte entstanden sind. Und die sind entstanden, weil Männer die gesellschaftliche Norm waren und Frauen meist als Beiwerk repräsentiert wurden.


Das mag ja alles sein, aber durch solche einleitenden Sätze, wie die des Autors, bei dem Frauen in medizinischen Fragen zu einer Art Menschen 2. Klasse erklärt werden, muss man doch davor warnen und auch kritisieren, diesen Frame nicht unreflektiert aufzunehmen. Wenn das jemand naiv ließt, bleibt doch erst mal nur hängen, dass Frauen in unserer Gesellschaft strukturell schlechter gestellt werden. Man muss auch einfach mal aufpassen welche Wirkung solche Worte auf seine Leser haben, insbesondere dann, wenn man hier Halbwahrheiten als Tatsachen hinstellt.



Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Und da kommt mein eigentlich Punkt.
> Nichts könnte mir mehr egal sein, als die Hautfarbe, das Geschlecht oder wer mit wem ins Bett steigt. Ich will dabei nicht zuschauen, als who cares. Es ist mir in meinem privaten Umfeld wumpe und in meinem beruflichen noch sehr viel mehr.
> Aber genau dieses "Who cares" findet nicht mehr statt. LGBTQ wird einem mit dem Holzhammer verabreicht, genau so wie der angebliche Feminismus. Normal (im Sinne von mathematisch in der erheblich größeren Anzahl) wird meiner Ansicht nach inzwischen mit böse, verklemmt und rückständig gleichgesetzt. Und das ist genau der gleiche *peeeeeep* den eine patriachalische Gesellschaft die letzten 3.000 Jahre verzapft hat.
> 
> ...



Bei Cyberpunk 2077 wird man als Konzerner quasi mit der Eröffnungssequenz in deutscher Fassung erst mal damit konfrontiert das man "Mitarbeiter*in" ist. Zwar fällt das in späteren Spielverlauf nicht mehr ins Gewicht und es mag sein, dass die Coorporation so eine Art Sprachzwang im Haus etwabliert hat, wie wir das heute von Audio und Co kennen, aber irgendwas sagt mir, dass das in der Originalfassung (im englischen) nicht der Fall war. Auch hier muss man sich fragen, ob man hier nicht bereits ansetzen muss, wo man Leuten eine Ideologie versucht ungefragt näher zu bringen. Das Trans-Thema wird im Spiel natürlich auch behandelt, ist aber gemessen am Setting durchaus angemessen, gerade wenn jeder den Körper haben kann, den er haben möchte, wenn er es sich denn leisten kann.


Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> "Arcane" (Netflix Serie): Natürlich müssen die Hauptprotagonisten lesbisch sein. Oder so asexuell, das man es nicht genau definieren kann. Die Männer sind böse und gewalteverherrlichend, klassische Familiensystem (europäischer Prägung) arten selbstverständlich in Katastrophen aus.


Ich denke, dass bestimmte Figuren in der Serie lesbisch sind, ist kein Faktor, der für mich negativ in die Bewertung einfließen würde. Die Art und Weise, wie die beiden miteinander umgehen, finde ich eigentlich recht ansprechend umgesetzt. Ich würde es aber genauso ansprechend finden, wenn eine von denen ein Mann wäre. Das Thema dominiert die Serie nicht und Liebe ist ein gern genommenes, auch gern gesehenes Thema in Geschichten. Aber klar, kann schon verstehen, dass die Anzahl an Serien, die das Thema Homosexualität inhaltlich abbilden mittlerweile überhand angenommen hat.


Toni schrieb:


> Du beleidigst schon mal die Community (mehrfach) indem du sie "ABC-Community, Alphabet-Community" nennst.
> Dann argumentierst du mit meinungen, die niemand getätigt hat (nachdem du ein Argument, das getätigt wurde, verdreht hast)


Eigentlich nennt man diese Community in bestimmten Kreisen spöttisch "Alphabet-Mafia", was dem geschuldet ist, dass die Anzahl an Buchstaben die dem ursprünglichen LGBT zu Grunde lagen, mittlerweile ein beachtlichen Ausmaß angenommen hat. Das Wort Mafia kam ins Spiel, weil diese durch eine Art Omnipräsents in sozialen Medien und an anderer Stelle, quasi immer irgendwas eingefordert oder kritisiert haben, was mitunter wirklich obskure Ausmaße annahm.
Man kann jetzt sicher drüber streiten ob es angemessen ist, sich darüber lustig zu machen, aber da steht man wieder vor der Frage, was darf Humor, was darf Satire? Wenn man sich über alte, weiße Männer lustig machen darf, warum dann nicht über andere Stereotypen? Humor ist doch wenn man trotzdem lacht, oder wie ging das Sprichwort gleich? Interessantes Thema, aber für einen anderen Thread, schätze ich.


----------



## McTrevor (10. Oktober 2022)

Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Arcane" (Netflix Serie): Natürlich müssen die Hauptprotagonisten lesbisch sein. Oder so asexuell, das man es nicht genau definieren kann. Die Männer sind böse und gewalteverherrlichend, klassische Familiensystem (europäischer Prägung) arten selbstverständlich in Katastrophen aus.


Haben wir dieselbe Serie gesehen?? Viktor und Jayce haben heterosexuelle Beziehungen (in unterschiedlicher Tiefe) und die Mutter von Cassandra hat auch nur männliche Lovetoys.

Demgegenüber stehen ein paar tiefe Blicke und Händchen halten von Caitlyn und Vi.

Und der einzige wirklich böse Mann ist Silco und auch der präsentiert sich später als sehr vielschichtig und eher grau.

Ich habe keinen Schimmer was Du mit dem Familiensystem meinst...

Arcane war wirklich perfekt wie es war und wenn einem das schon sauer aufstößt, sorry, muss man sich die Frage gefallen lassen, ob das Problem nicht vor dem Fernseher sitzt.


----------



## Loosa (10. Oktober 2022)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Bleib fair und bleib beim Text.
> Ich kritisiere die Höhe, die Intensität der Diskussion, nicht aber das überhaupt eine stattfindet. Die Überhöhung schadet mehr, als das es nützt.


Ich bin beim Text (ok, so generell ), und wollte dir keinesfalls irgendwelche üblen Absichten oder Gedanken unterstellen. 

Aber Repräsentation finde ich wichtig, und bei weitem noch nicht genug erzählt. Unser Kulturkreis war lange Zeit sehr homogen (auch da hakt es gewaltig). Aber wo ich in USA studierte gab es mehr Afroamerikaner als Kaukasier. _Deswegen_ macht eine schwarze Meerjungfrau Sinn. In Andersens Welt mag so etwas nicht existiert haben. Aber, Zielmarkt, repräsentiert es fast die Hälfte der Zuseher.

Und das ist nur ein Strohhalm. Deswegen hypte Black Panther so heftig. Und auch weit kleinere Minderheiten haben ein Recht, gezeigt zu werden.
Viele Amerikaner wissen nicht mal, dass Ureinwohner wirklich noch existieren. Schulsystem sei Dank. Die sind noch unterrepräsentierter als andere Randgruppen -> und damit im Bewusstsein nicht existent. Das ist für mich das Problem.

Ich stimme aber zu, dass solche Themen in Spielen heute weit mehr aufgegriffen werden als sonst wo. Aber. Spiele sind ein kreativer Spielplatz. 
Du findest sehr viel mehr ausgeflippte Kreative in dieser Branche als sonst wo. Ohne diese Farben ginge es aber auch nicht. Spiele brauchen Kreativität, gute Spiele atmen sie! 
Aber das bringt auch Diskussion mit. Immer. Vielleicht mit Spielern, die darauf eingehen wollen. 



Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich als Mensch inzwischen permanent unter Generalverdacht und grundlegend ignoriert.


Da frage ich mich ehrlich, warum?

Nur weil andere Personen als ich existieren fühle ich nicht meine Existenz bedroht. Manchmal spule ich da vor, genauso wie bei überlangen Hetero-Sexszenen. Was für ein Generalverdacht soll das sein? 



Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Je nach dem, welche Statistik man fälscht, sind zwischen 6 und 16% der Weltbevölkerung nicht heterosexuell (oder würden sich so bezeichnen).


Das Zitat wird Churchill zugeschrieben. Was er aber nie gesagt hat. Worte in den Mund gelegt (klingt toll, wo braucht's da noch Beweise?) und dann ganz nach Belieben für die eigene Aussage missbraucht.
Nur weil geflügeltes Wort macht es kein gutes Argument.  



Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Ich bin es einfach müde, deswegen habe ich auch aufgehört mich für Minderheiten/Randgruppen einzusetzen. Nicht wegen des Hasses, den man von der Mehrheit erfährt, sondern weil man feststellt, dass diese Gruppen nur eines sein wollen... genauso so abwertend, ausschließend und bösartig sein wie die Mehrheit.
> Nicht mehr meine Welt.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Ich seh's so. Bisher war ich in einer Luxussituation. Besonders beworben, immer die Zielgruppe in jeglichen Medien. Eingebauter Preisvorteil (siehe auch Pink Tax), sogar die Bürotemperatur ist auf mich zugeschnitten (und damit ein paar Grad unter angenehm für Frauen). Der Standard halt.

Jetzt wird über Mißstände gesprochen und diskutiert, großer und kleiner, die einem vorher vielleicht nie aufgefallen waren. Super!
Aber du fühlst dich belästigt. Tut mir leid, aber diese Weltansicht ist letzte Generation und stirbt aus.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich finds paradoxerweise scheiße, wenn Leute damit angeben, sie seien was Besonderes oder Besseres – selbst wenn sies tatsächlich sind. Kann aber auch an meinem Umfeld liegen. Was ich aber noch viel, viel schlimmer finde, sind Leute, die von anderen behaupten, sie seien was Besonderes oder Besseres. So was ist einfach bescheuert. Die Wurzel allen Übels sind aber immer noch Löcher in den Socken. Da könnt ich Amok laufen.

In das Spiel sind bestimmt viel Liebe und Zeit geflossen. Das sieht man ihm an. Ist vermutlich trotzdem nichts für mich. Erinnert vom Style her bisschen an die Kinderecke im Wartezimmer meines Zahnarztes.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2022)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Ich finds paradoxerweise scheiße, wenn Leute damit angeben, sie seien was Besonderes oder Besseres – selbst wenn sies tatsächlich sind. Kann aber auch an meinem Umfeld liegen. Was ich aber noch viel, viel schlimmer finde, sind Leute, die von anderen behaupten, sie seien was Besonderes oder Besseres. So was ist einfach bescheuert.



Ich weiß nicht, auf welche Spiele oder Situationen du dich da beziehst - ich kann ja nicht in deinen Kopf hineingucken. Hättest du ein Beispiel für etwas, das du damit meinst?


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (12. Oktober 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, auf welche Spiele oder Situationen du dich da beziehst - ich kann ja nicht in deinen Kopf hineingucken. Hätest du ein Beispiel für etwas, das du damit meinst?


Elternabende, Sportveranstaltungen ...

Worüber wir uns den Mund fusselig reden, interessiert die Kids doch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2022)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Elternabende, Sportveranstaltungen ...
> 
> Worüber wir uns den Mund fusselig reden, interessiert die Kids doch überhaupt nicht.


Ich habe weiterhin keine Ahnung was du meinst. Was wird denn auf Elternabenden diskutiert, worauf dein Vorwurf passt?


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (12. Oktober 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich habe weiterhin keine Ahnung was du meinst. Was wird denn auf Elternabenden diskutiert, worauf dein Vorwurf passt?


Na Elternsachen eben, die den Sohn bzw. die Tochter nicht interessieren. xD So ähnlich muss es sich mit dieser Bewegung verhalten, schätze ich.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2022)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Na Elternsachen eben, die den Sohn bzw. die Tochter nicht interessieren. xD So ähnlich muss es sich mit dieser Bewegung verhalten, schätze ich.


Mir fehlt der Zusammenhang zwischen "Elternsachen" und "wenn Leute damit angeben, sie seien was Besonderes oder Besseres". Und der Zusammenhang zum Thema des Threads bzw. des Artikels fehlt ebenfalls.

Ich glaube du setzt gewisses Vorwissen einfach als gegeben. Nach dem Motto "das weiß doch jeder". Aber das ist offensichtlich nicht der Fall.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (12. Oktober 2022)

xaan schrieb:


> Mir fehlt der Zusammenhang zwischen "Elternsachen" und "wenn Leute damit angeben, sie seien was Besonderes oder Besseres". Und der Zusammenhang zum Thema des Threads bzw. des Artikels fehlt ebenfalls.
> 
> Ich glaube du setzt gewisses Vorwissen einfach als gegeben. Nach dem Motto "das weiß doch jeder". Aber das ist offensichtlich nicht der Fall.


Ich setze kein Vorwissen voraus. Die Sache ist kompliziert und ich hab nicht vor, sie noch komplizierter zu machen. Das ist alles.


----------



## MarcHammel (13. Oktober 2022)

@OttoNormalmensch Ich versteh jetzt aber auch nicht, was du damit sagen willst, bzw. wo der Zusammenhang besteht. Dass es Leute gibt, die ein übergroßes Ego haben, ist wohl kein Geheimnis. Aber was hat das genau mit queeren Personen per se zu tun? 



Zanjiin-147 schrieb:


> Nichts könnte mir mehr egal sein, als die Hautfarbe, das Geschlecht oder wer mit wem ins Bett steigt. Ich will dabei nicht zuschauen, als who cares.


Zwischen "ist mir egal" (Gleichgültigkeit) und "Will dabei nicht zuschauen" (Ablehnung) besteht allerdings schon ein Unterschied. Wenn es mir egal ist, ist es mir auch in der Regel egal, ob die neben mir rum knutschen. VOn "Ich will" oder "Ich will nicht" kann da keine Rede sein.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (13. Oktober 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> @OttoNormalmensch Ich versteh jetzt aber auch nicht, was du damit sagen willst, bzw. wo der Zusammenhang besteht. Dass es Leute gibt, die ein übergroßes Ego haben, ist wohl kein Geheimnis. Aber was hat das genau mit queeren Personen per se zu tun?


Ich stelle mir vor, dass eine Person mit einem übergroßen Ego sehr einschüchternd wirken muss, wenn du eine queere Person bist, die einfach nur ihren Platz in der Welt finden möchte. Dass das Thema so heiß diskutiert wird, dürfte die Sache dabei auch nicht unbedingt leichter für sie machen.


----------

